# New picture



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I also posted this picture in the 3 series section of the forums but since not everyone frequents that section here is a picture I took yesterday morning after giving the ol' e92 a wash.


----------



## mybavauto (Feb 10, 2009)

best blue in the world imo


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

mybavauto said:


> best blue in the world imo


I absolutely love Montego and wouldn't trade this color in for anything! :thumbup:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

looks hdr yes?


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes HDR


----------



## daragez (Apr 4, 2009)

awesome color!....love it....


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes it is HDR. It's not for everyone but it is definitely one of my favorite techniques! Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

I've got wood! Any way to under expose or burn the reflection on the car? The only reason I say that is because it's giving the car an unusually bright glow from the driveway.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

bkmk5 said:


> I've got wood! Any way to under expose or burn the reflection on the car? The only reason I say that is because it's giving the car an unusually bright glow from the driveway.


:dunno: I'm new to the whole photoshop stuff...still learning my way around the program.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

chicagofan00 said:


> :dunno: I'm new to the whole photoshop stuff...still learning my way around the program.


Hey Chicagofan:

I hope you don't mind but I had a *very quick* play to see if I could 'dull down' the reflection in the car. Here's what I came up with using ACR. Could probably spend more time on it but was curious to know if this is what bkmk5 was looking for.

If you object to me playing with your image I'll take it down. Just let me know.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Skiddy said:


> Hey Chicagofan:
> 
> I hope you don't mind but I had a *very quick* play to see if I could 'dull down' the reflection in the car. Here's what I came up with using ACR. Could probably spend more time on it but was curious to know if this is what bkmk5 was looking for.
> 
> If you object to me playing with your image I'll take it down. Just let me know.


All I'm seeing is a red x. :dunno: Anyways, that's fine that you did some editing with it. I'd like to see what you did if possible though!


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Should be fixed now?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Seems to be working but to be honest I don't see that much of a difference between the two... :dunno:


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

I only played with the lower half of your car. If you check the original, you'll see it's much "whiter" looking than the other one


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Ah, ok now I see it! :thumbup:


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

This is not technically HDR. Looks more like tone mapping. I would ease up on the PP as there is some significant halo action going on. Also when going for the HDR look it never looks right when a single exposure shot would look proper.


----------



## minty_freshness (Jan 22, 2009)

That is sweet!! It almost looks like a cartoon.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

dinanm3atl said:


> This is not technically HDR. Looks more like tone mapping. I would ease up on the PP as there is some significant halo action going on. Also when going for the HDR look it never looks right when a single exposure shot would look proper.


HDR done using 5 exposures and photomatix along with some more editing using Lucas Art. There is significant halo action going on, but hey I'm still learning!


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

Photo looks like it was taken during the day. When 1 single exposure would have taken care of a proper photo. HDR is high dynamic range. IE there are dark shadows, properly exposed portions and then blown out sections. You need to merge them all and then tone map.

In this photo I think the problem is creating an HDR when HDR is not needed.


----------

